# Great Aikido Video Clips



## Aikido13 (Nov 30, 2005)

Found a great site with ton's of techniques. http://www.budodojo.com/images_AikidoInMotion/emptyhand/

Hope you guys find it useful


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 30, 2005)

some nice clips there, always nice to see other peoples aikido


----------



## dasgregorian (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm bookmarking that one.


----------



## Aikido13 (Dec 1, 2005)

almost forgot this site...

http://www.aikikai.nl/technieken.html with Moriteru Ueshiba


----------



## Aikido13 (Dec 1, 2005)

ooppss....and yet even more....  http://www.xs4all.nl/%7Equid/Aiki/Movies.html


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 1, 2005)

Good links folks.  Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Rooster (Mar 5, 2006)

The first link given isn't working.


----------



## bignick (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's some clips of Gozo Shioda...always fun to watch..

http://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?ei=UTF-8&fr=sfp&p=shioda


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 6, 2006)

OK, never mind all that, prepare to learn from the master. Hehe. These Steven Seagal 'toons are a wee bit on the violent side, more than a little irreverant, not what you could call subtle and what should we say... for _mature_ audiences only. *Please* note!

The Art Of Peace it ain't!!!

Scattered, Covered, Tortured is my fav but watch 'em all and enjoy...
http://search.shockwave.com/search/?sp-k=Shockwave%7CAtomFilms&site=af&sp-c=3000&sp-a=sp100190fc&sp-p=all&sp-q=seagal


Respects!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 6, 2006)

Mr.Rooster said:
			
		

> The first link given isn't working.



Glad I'm not the only one... said I was forbidden to access the server...


----------



## Mr.Rooster (Mar 6, 2006)

Exactly MA Caver.


----------



## still learning (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello, I too' could not get video clip....but I remember others that I saw.   Aikido is wonderful to watch. ........Aloha


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 9, 2006)

[
The Art Of Peace it ain't!!!

http://search.shockwave.com/search/...p-c=3000&sp-a=sp100190fc&sp-p=all&sp-q=seagal


quote]
 But it was funny. Thanks for the link


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 11, 2006)

funny


----------



## Aikido13 (Mar 20, 2006)

Always looking for new stuff   I know some of this isnt Aikido but i thought the techniques stood by themselves anyway....Enjoy!

http://judoinfo.com/video6.htm

http://67.119.18.89/aikido/6th%20kyu%20testing.htm 

http://www.aikiwest.com/allvideos.htm (128 Aikido Techniques!)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## lalom (Mar 20, 2006)

Aikido13 said:
			
		

> Found a great site with ton's of techniques. http://www.budodojo.com/images_AikidoInMotion/emptyhand/
> 
> Hope you guys find it useful


 
Would probably be useful if I could access it.


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 20, 2006)

This is the kind of stuff we train in our randori sessions. Short but superbly quick and well executed - attacks are performed with reasonable intent [appreciating that uke knows he's going to get felled, so there's gotta be some compliance!]

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2046686321002884504

Plenty more on Google Video, just type in your search.

Respects!


----------



## Aikido13 (Mar 20, 2006)

lalom said:
			
		

> Would probably be useful if I could access it.


 
Websites do change...here is the updated website.... http://www.budodojo.com/AikidoInMotion.htm


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 24, 2006)

Awesome links everyone.  Thanks! artyon:     

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Aikido13 (Mar 30, 2006)

Some even better links - 

http://www.stenudd.com/aikido/video.htm

http://www.seidt-lukac.de/pfad/sonstiges.htm

http://www.osloaikido.no/img/films/TheLastSamuraiDemo190104/

http://www.shodokanaikido.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/aikido/whatisaikido_trailer.html

http://www.honcad.com/aikido/videos.html

I hope you enjoy....

William


----------



## samurai69 (Mar 30, 2006)

Aikido13 said:
			
		

> Some even better links -
> 
> http://www.stenudd.com/aikido/video.htm
> 
> ...


 

The first one http://www.stenudd.com/aikido/video.htm has some nice aikido, also second clip not bad either


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 30, 2006)

Good clips Aikido13 - where'd you come by those???



Here's *Aikido The Movie *[now be conscientious surfers and *SAVE* this to your local drive!!]

I love this - great to get the new kids going and motivated that Aikido really is the art for them...

http://www.shodokanaikido.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/aikido/whatisaikido_trailer.html

Respects!


----------



## Kumbajah (Mar 30, 2006)

The last clip in the Aikido movie at 1:33 - the guys on the green mat - is actually Hapkido. FWIW


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 31, 2006)

Kumbajah said:
			
		

> The last clip in the Aikido movie at 1:33 - the guys on the green mat - is actually Hapkido. FWIW


Aye, but we're all friends here - as aikidoka, we're more than happy for them to shed the black and come don a nice hakama with us 

Respects!


----------



## Aikido13 (Apr 3, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Good clips Aikido13 - where'd you come by those???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm always on the lookout for new video's out there....i like seeing 10 different perspectives on one technique! Plus, i keep a dvd of all the techniques i find just for reference..... 

William


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 24, 2006)

This is a nice compilation video ... worth a peek. http://www.metacafe.com/watch/98455/aikido/


----------



## Mr.Rooster (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you.   That was great.
I know I can click and paste the link as you did.
How would I go about just placing the thing in an email or in a post without having the person click the link and go to the site?   I'd like to be able to place that vide somewhere and have whomever wants to see it click play and it's already set to roll.
Can anyone help with that?

Thank you.


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 25, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> This is a nice compilation video ... worth a peek. http://www.metacafe.com/watch/98455/aikido/


Good one MA-C!

Some slice-and-dice Iaido going on in there too. Come get some indeed!!

I like this one below because it's a coupla white belts with a pretty damn good standard IMO - though one guy's got a pretty obvious weakness in his HAIR - DUDE! Leave it alone! I'd get in there and subject that coiff to a good ruffle-up - I'm sure that'd see him out of action, LOL. Still, it might be that I'm just not conversant with their rank arrangements but if they're really beginners, they're well-taught.
*http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4181411854145021444*

Notwithstanding that, here's how their seniors get on down with the bokken / jo...
*http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1204590166059250279*

Respects!


----------



## green meanie (Apr 25, 2006)

Several excellent links here. Thanks!


----------

